# N/T OSAMA BEN-LAUDEN HAS BEEN KILLED



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Tune into channel 1066 CNBC he has been killed by a military action, and we have his body.

The pres is going to give official report in a little while..tune in.

Bubba


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

be something to see how the next few days/weeks shake out


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

No doubt!

Bubba


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

And, I believe he was killed on Holocaust Remembrance Day...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It will be interesting not only what happends in the next few days. But what impact if any on the middle east over the next year or two.



JJ


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully 72 demons are using HIM as a virgin right now!!!! If ANYONE deserves to go to ****, this brutal mass murderer does!!! A more dispicable excuse for a human being hasn't been born!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a good day, but not a time to let our guard down, or to forget the others.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Great news. Now to finish the job and wipe out the rest of the dirtbags.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

About two hundred yards from where I live here in yUK, the family of one of the victims in the north tower will be quietly celebrating, as, indeed, am I, raising my first coffee of the day in homage to the ground team who cleaned the earth of this walking blight. 

Next........ 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Let this be a warning to those who would use atrocity & terror... IT WILL NOT BE TOLERATED. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Heard late last night that it was the Navy Seals who stormed the compound. One gave him a (brief) chance to surrender - which he declined - before shooting him right between the eyes. That means he KNEW he was about to die and he KNEW it was US Forces that were going to kill him!!! YAAAAAHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Good jobs Navy seals. Wanted "dead or alive", DEAD works just fine for me!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

It also sounds like the scum bag was hiding behind a woman, using her as a human shield. Not just a scum bag, but a coward scum bag.

_*GOD BLESS THE NAVY SEALS !!!!!!!*_


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What I want to know now is how in the **** was Bin Boy living not in a cave on the border region, but only a few miles from the capital of Pakistan in a virtual mansion right near a military academy without someone knowing about it. Somebody in the Pakistani government obviously did know alot more, which is why the US didnt inform them until AFTER the raid took place because in the past when the government was informed prior to an action thatb they were going after an Al Quida target, the target would be mysteriously tipped off and vanish shortly thereafter. Apparently they found Bin Boy by following an associate of his for 8 months before they finally acted, thats patience restraint, and determination. 

I hope when they dumped his carcass over the side of the ship that his body got hit by the propellers and diced him up into nice little Bin Boy meatballs to provide a tasty treat for the sharks and fish that follow ships waiting for the garbage to dumped, which it was.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Then said Jesus unto him, Put up again thy sword into his place: for all they that take the sword shall perish with the sword. Matthew 26:52, King James Version, Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a great day. I wish I could have pulled the trigger.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It also sounds like the scum bag was hiding behind a woman, using her as a human shield. Not just a scum bag, but a coward scum bagAren't they all Steve? Get other people to do all the dangerous and dirty work while they hide. 
What I want to know now is how in the **** was Bin Boy living not in a cave on the border region, but only a few miles from the capital of Pakistan in a virtual mansion right near a military academy without someone knowing about it.Agreed! Somebody has some 'splainin' to do! 
I hope when they dumped his carcass over the side of the ship that his body got hit by the propellers and diced him up into nice little Bin Boy meatballs to provide a tasty treat for the sharks and fish that follow ships waiting for the garbage to dumped, which it was.While I understand us doing the "proper thing while observing all Muslim traditions and requirements", the more vindictive part of me wishes we had publicly stuffed his mouth full of pig entrails and buried him in a shallow grave soaked in pig's blood. Poor in some whiskey, throw in some drugs, and toss in a copy or two of Hustler magazine for good measure before covering him over with a parking lot for an adult bookstore. A warning for the rest of what they can expect.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was so glad to hear this. I thought they had given up.

I just wish they had brought his dead ass all the way back and put it on display at groud zero for a while.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02 May 2011 12:26 PM Posted By vsmith on 02 May 2011 08:09 AM 
What I want to know now is how in the **** was Bin Boy living not in a cave on the border region, but only a few miles from the capital of Pakistan in a virtual mansion right near a military academy without someone knowing about it. Agreed! Somebody has some 'splainin' to do!
I believe that it was the N.Y. Times reporter David S. Rohde, who had been kidnapped by the Talibahn, held captive for seven months in the North Waziristan region of Pakistan and then escaped. Who had said that based on what he had picked up and pieced together during his captivity. That if Osama bin Laden was located it wouldn't be in the mountainous area of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) of Pakistan along the Afghanistan border, but in some built-up urban area. Looks like he was correct in his beliefs.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, as far as news goes......"Hey Great Britain! We'll call your wedding and raise you a funeral!"


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02 May 2011 12:26 PM 
It also sounds like the scum bag was hiding behind a woman, using her as a human shield. Not just a scum bag, but a coward scum bag 

Aren't they all Steve? Get other people to do all the dangerous and dirty work while they hide. 
________________________________________________________________________________________________


You are so correct there Dwight. They are the same crowd that will brain wash and threaten people enough to strap explosives on them and then send them to blow others up. Any area that stands on sand where we know that scum like this is holed up ought to be turned to glass.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve - the fact that Bin Laden tried to hide behind one of his wives and use her as a human shield tells you everything you need to know about that coward!!! May his soul burn in **** for all time (if he had a soul)!!!! I read today that Muslims are already up in arms because we didn't bury him on land with his head pointing towards Mecca. There's just no pleasing some people. I still say we should have publicly stuffed his mouth with pig entrails and buried him in a shallow grave soaked in pig's blood. Call me vindictive and then ask me if I care.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02 May 2011 11:20 PM 
... I read today that Muslims are already up in arms because we didn't bury him on land with his head pointing towards Mecca. There's just no pleasing some people. .... 

I saw that too, boy talk about not seeing the forest thru the trees, the man and his organization are responsible for far more deaths of Muslims around the world than of Americans and of dragging their religion thru the mud, yet "Oh you didnt treat hims body with respect", despite that he didnt show any respect for any muslims who disagreed with his extremist beleifs, US Muslims are glad to be rid of him and have no problem with his being dumped at sea, he was a huge embarassment to their religion and beleifs and good riddence as far as they are concerned.

We should be taking notes about who is protesting because those same clerics are also the ones whoes sympathies were with Bin Boy. You dont see mainstream Germans griping that Hitler has no tomb, he got the burial he deserved (cremated by the Ruskies and his ashes uncerimonously dumped into the Volga in the 70's) Bin Boy got far better with at least the motions of a "proper" bural at sea in an attempt to show that we respect the religious traditions on large, even though he _personally_ didnt deserve it, we still attempted to show muslims around the world that we will respect their customs* even* with America's greatest enemy, but also that we will not bury him on land and allow his grave to become a martyrs site, he gets no such consideration on that ground.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02 May 2011 11:20 PM 
Steve - the fact that Bin Laden tried to hide behind one of his wives and use her as a human shield tells you everything you need to know about that coward!!! May his soul burn in **** for all time (if he had a soul)!!!! I read today that Muslims are already up in arms because we didn't bury him on land with his head pointing towards Mecca. There's just no pleasing some people. I still say we should have publicly stuffed his mouth with pig entrails and buried him in a shallow grave soaked in pig's blood. Call me vindictive and then ask me if I care. 


Though I disliked the man probably as much as any other American, he's dead. Mutilation and post-death humiliation would accomplish nothing besides making us look petty, racist, and anti-religious tolerance. Sorry, but even I'm not evil enough to torture someone after their death.


And honestly, if he WASN'T Muslim, I'm pretty sure he'd still have been an extremist. If he had been the same religion as you, would you still advocate this sort of thing?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

If he had been the same religion as you, would you still advocate this sort of thing?In my original post on this, I said that "the more vindictive part of me" would like to see this. As to your question, (a) he's already dead and most likely doesn't give a hoot about what happens to his mortal remains, (b) if he does give a hoot, he should have thought about that when he was alive, (c) he gave no such respect to the victims of his murderous ways, and (d) it may serve as a warning to those who follow his lead because of their belief that they will be heroes in Paradise. If they are killed by us and we have the body, making sure they will never SEE Paradise (according to their own beliefs) may make some dill-weed think twice before strapping a bomb to his body and blowing himself up along with as many innocents as he can take with him. 

I fully appreciate that we would never do this, though I'm sure many of those same Muslims that are currently bitching likely would just as soon saw your head off as look at you, and I'd bet there are other "civilized" nations who would also be far less squeamish and far less respectful to the corpse of a terrorist who killed thousands of their innocent citizens. Personally, I have absolutely no sympathy as I am dead certain he would have had none for me.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robbie Hanson on 03 May 2011 09:52 AM 


And honestly, if he WASN'T Muslim, I'm pretty sure he'd still have been an extremist. If he had been the same religion as you, would you still advocate this sort of thing? 



If we were talking about Ted Kazinsky or Timothy McVey (who were both_ not_ muslim) my viewpoint would be exactly the same. Bin Boy was offered a chance to surrender, he shot back - ends up fish food, too bad for him. Ted hid in a shack, got busted and is rotting in jail, Timmy Boy ran like a coward, ended up busted with the Big Cocktail in his viens, do I feel anything different for these mass murderers, nope, like Bin Boy they got everything they deserved.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

+1000 to Dwight and Vic.









This scumbag NEVER cared how HIS victims were treated, alive OR dead!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

heard about a new drink??

it's called a Bin Laden....


2 shots and a splash of water....

.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It turns out he was not using his wife as a shield, and he was not armed when he was killed: 

http://www.talkingpointsmemo.com/live/bin_laden_wire/bin_laden_wire.html#111 

I have not seen any real evidence of muslims complaining about the way he was buried--I've seen muslims being asked if it was a proper muslim burial and saying no, it wasn't, which isn't quite the same thing. I've also seen muslims being quoted as saying it was in accordance with muslim practice, given the circumstances. There's no central authority in Islam, so there's no right answer to the question. For what it's worth, in my opinion the guy got better than he deserved. 

Early news reports are almost always wrong. Some accounts say two helicopters, some say four. Some news sources are saying the white house had video in real time of the whole thing in the situation room. This article has a good breakdown of contradictory reports: 

http://www.slate.com/id/2292717/


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This particular extremist viewpoint is personally repugnant to me but I will not deny adherents the right to have them. I, however, take great exception when "their" religious leaders preach hatred and fanaticism toward anyone who doesn't exactly conform to their narrow definitions of proper Muslim behavior!! I also don't have a problem with someone practicing their religion......as long as it doesn't include forcibly trying to convert me and my loved ones or killing me if I refuse to convert!!! This b*stard advocated both and like a rabid dog threatening your family, needed to be_ eliminated!_ He cost this country (and the world) an irreplaceable amount in lives, money and general well-being. I won't pretend to know this man's soul so I can't say whether he's on an express ticket to **** or not but I _can_ say this: The world is a better place with him gone (and if that isn't a sad epithaph for any person I don't know one more fitting!) and I, for one, am okay that!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It turns out he was not using his wife as a shield, and he was not armed when he was killed: I will reserve judgement on that point until I hear it from multiple reputable sources. (Edit - confirmed from multiple sources, though some indicate he MAY have been reaching for a weapon when he was shot). You're right though that initial reports are often downright wrong. I first heard that he was killed a week or so ago by a US missile. Turns out he was killed Sunday by a US Navy Seal.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I think the US administration needs to work harder get their ducks in a row - have one single designated person make the statements of what officially happened rather than allow a bunch of different people come up with differing accounts.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I talked to several people who are terrified that he was killed and that we will now have a whole bunch of Repeat 9/11s.

They believe that there is a small army of Americans, born in this country who have been studding terrorist tactics on the Internet.

They are going to rise up and avenge his death. 

There have been reports for the last 5 or so years, maybe even since 9/11 of Mid Eastern people crossing into this country through Mexico.

We shall see But it doesnt hurt to be on the look out. Remeber the old Civil Air Partol? 

JJ 


PS Remember the only sane people in this country play with trains , It's the rest of the population you have to watch out for.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

My daughter saw the second plane hit the second tower, from her nearby office window. It comes back to her whenever she is on the street in the city and a plane sounds unusually low going overhead. My wife and I remember the stress in her voice and the panicked street sounds in the background on the cellphone message she left for us. 

A friend lost 3/4 of his work associates when the towers fell. Another friend was one of the EMT's giving assistance to the exhausted rescue workers. 

And, a good friend spent over a year, 12 hours on, 12 hours off, sifting the debris for human remains. 

While not directly involved myself, I feel that a weight has been lifted from my mind. 

Larry


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robbie Hanson on 03 May 2011 09:52 AM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02 May 2011 11:20 PM 
Steve - the fact that Bin Laden tried to hide behind one of his wives and use her as a human shield tells you everything you need to know about that coward!!!   May his soul burn in **** for all time (if he had a soul)!!!!  I read today that Muslims are already up in arms because we didn't bury him on land with his head pointing towards Mecca.  There's just no pleasing some people.  I still say we should have publicly stuffed his mouth with pig entrails and buried him in a shallow grave soaked in pig's blood.  Call me vindictive and then ask me if I care. 


Though I disliked the man probably as much as any other American, he's dead.  Mutilation and post-death humiliation would accomplish nothing besides making us look petty, racist, and anti-religious tolerance.  Sorry, but even I'm not evil enough to torture someone after their death.

 
And honestly, if he WASN'T Muslim, I'm pretty sure he'd still have been an extremist.  If he had been the same religion as you, would you still advocate this sort of thing? 
 
 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
 
I trully do no give a rats A$$ if we would have looked petty, racist, or anti - religious if we had dealt with this punks body just like Dwight said to the rest of the wold.   Political Correctness when shown to those that want to kill us no matter what religion or color we are but just because we are Americans should not count.    
 
As far as my Religion,  If somebody is the same Religion as me and is a terrorist I would have no problem how they disposed of his or her worthless carcass remains.  Stop being so sensitive and realize that there are thugs out there that want to end our way of life and we have to hit them back every way that we can and as often as we can.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I wonder if the Special Forces Guys had Helmut Cams? They said that the President watched from the Situation room. 

I think they should release all the video from the attack. 

They should show it in I Max and 3 D..

I would pay 100 bucks to see it and the proceeds could go to the members of the team.

JJ


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Osama Bin Laden was the main financier and organiser for AQ, he has now been taken care of - permanently. Khalid Sheik Mohammed the mastermind of the attacks is now in custody. We need to refocus and to locate Al Zawahari AQ's number 2 so he can be dealt with accordingly. By targeting and removing the main players for all Jihadi extremists will the monster be eliminated. 

This is the long haul, it will cost more innocent lives and soldiers to the cause of freedom. We must never forget those who were hurt, killed and changed from these events. So far the US has paid $20 billion to defeat them. It wil not bring back those we lost from 9/11 and other terrorist atrocities around the world, but it does bring justice to those evil people no matter the length of time. The committment must be unwavering, unchanging from it's goal and focus on its task. 

Defeat of these evil people is not just armed conflict, but also the removal of their means to continue and perpetuate such cowardly ways. 
Remove their finaciers and monetary supply - they cant afford to pay. 
Remove their voice and means of indoctrination - so they have little or no influence. 
Remove the access to information and weapons - diminish their capability. 
Remove those who preach hate and blind the innocent to the real world - spreading lies and intolerance, further exacerbating the peace process. 
Remove the blight of poverty, poor education, better jobs - take away their supporter base, the movement will shrivel and die when people see through their lies. 

If Osama was so wealthy, why become a revolutionary? Why not run a NGO to assist those peoples lives in a better and more beneficial way? Build Hospitals not bombs / Schools not Training camps, instead of being a figurehead for criminals he could of done good for all. 

I salute all those serve in the coalition, the security and intelligence systems, the emergency service workers, and those who choose to make this world a better place.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, has anyone seen the body?? photos??? Maybe ratings booster?? wheres all the cameras??


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

GOOD!!! I'm glad he's dead, I'm glad he knew who killed him....now, if I find out one of the good sailors aboard the Carl Vinson shove a piece of ham in his mouth before they wrapped him up and dumped him in the drink, that would be the GREATEST!!!!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My first reaction was that I too would like to see the photos of a dead OBL but, after thinking it over, I think the government may be doing the really smart thing.

Anything that remains of OBL could be used to rally the extremists. There is no body for them to see, no grave to visit, and perhaps most of all no photo of a gruesome death image for them to spread all around the extremist camps to keep OBL's image alive and to try to use it to justify retribution against the USA.

How to best get rid of OBL? Perhaps the best way is to leave NOTHING to remember him by. Once he was dead nothing could be done to hurt him further so why give our enemies anything they could use to incite further anti-American hatred?

Two things I heard may be of importance. The Pakistan Ambassador was asked by Charlie Rose what if the USA discovered another high ranking terrorist in Pakistan? His answer said it all - the USA has shown what it will do in such circumstances so it matters not what we think. 

On a news program a Muslim said that Muslims all over the world are happy that OBL is dead because, with him out of the picture, the world will now be able to see that extremists do not represent the true beliefs of Islam. 

I don't personally know any Muslims but I think that OBL's death may have created an opportunity for the world's Muslims to be identified with someone or some thing other than OBL and al-Qaeda.

What really annoys me is how the news is harping on whether OBL was or was not armed and whether the Seals did or did not have orders to kill rather than capture him. OBL never cared if his victims were armed or if they were women and children (probably preferred them to be unarmed) and he had no interest in taking prisoners. The important thing is that SOB (oops I meant OBL) is dead. The world (and al-Qaeda) do not need to know all the details of how we did it. Perhaps it is better if we let their imaginations roam about how we might find and kill the other extremists.

As one reporter said, it is unlikely we will ever know which Seal actually pulled the trigger but, among those who do know, that guy will never have to pay for another beer for the rest of his life. I am not a drinker but I will have a drink to toast him for not missing - and for not trusting a single shot to do the job.

You can find Bin Laden's compound on Google Earth

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...nLaden.jpg

When OBL was killed the image was dated 2006. Now the image is dated May 9, 2010.

You can clearly see the compound and the surrounding neighborhood. If they had just wanted to kill him they could have done so with little collateral damage but everything might have disappeared and who knows what might have been claimed about the attack with no positive proof that OBL had been killed.

Jerry


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not a big fan of President Obama, but the decision to send in an assault team was a very gutsy call. And clearly the correct one. That op had a 1000 things that could have gone wrong. Team members captured or killed, classified equipment on the helicopters end up in the wrong hands, domestic and international political fallout. He risked all that to ensure the job got done right and could absolutely verify the target. 

Good on the President, the Navy, the intel guys and everyone that supported.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 04 May 2011 10:13 AM 
My first reaction was that I too would like to see the photos of a dead OBL but, after thinking it over, I think the government may be doing the really smart thing.



I agree with you Jerry.

Publishing photos of the dead OBL is of no benefit to the US or any other civilized country.
There will always be some who claim that he is still alive, a few photographs won't change their mind - not in today's digital world.
But who cares what those people think, the US government shouldn't cave in and publish those photos to try to convince those extremists - unfortunately I think they will reading what some of the US representatives and Senators have to say.


If OBL wasn't actually killed, say it was his, until now unknown twin brother, I'm sure he would have piped up by now with at least an audio message. 


Knut


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

The president just announced that the photos will not be released. Personely, I think they should have droped him down a bottomles shithole at an undisclosed location. For the misery he caused burial at sea was to good for him. I hope we get the rest of his scumbags and give them the same treatment. 

Chuckger


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By chuckger on 04 May 2011 12:30 PM 
The president just announced that the photos will not be released.


Smart move!

On another note, Panetta is becoming a liability for the US with his inappropriate and poorly thought out comments.
he should keep his mouth shut.

Knut


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bad move by President Obama. The American public can take it looking at these so-called "gruesome photos", IMHO. The release of these photos in the Muslim world, will NOT change their attitude of the United States. It's very dufficult for me to understand how he could make a very courageous and gutsy decision three nights ago and then make this decision just this morning.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 04 May 2011 01:40 PM 
It's very dufficult for me to understand how he could make a very courageous and gutsy decision three nights ago and then make this decision just this morning.


Hi Gary,

I share your passion and I would love to see New York plastered with photos of a very clearly dead OBL but my opinion was changed when Obama's spokesman pointed out that releasing the photos could very well have exposed US Servicemen and US Citizens to being murdered all around the world in retribution for the "martyrdom" of OBL.

Obama seems to be taking the high road and putting 9-11 Justice, American values and American lives ahead of of his own political career. Not releasing those photos will probably cost him a lot of votes while releasing them would probably have gained a lot of votes for him.

I don't care too much what the rest of the world or other politicians think Obama should do or even what the majority of Americans seem to want him to do if releasing those photos could lead to the death of a single US Serviceman or US Citizen.

It is like that idiot preacher who burned the Koran. Living safely in the USA he may have had every legal right to burn the Koran but his actions led directly to the killing of Americans who had nothing to do with his idiot actions. If he wanted to burn the Koran and send the Muslim world a message he should have gone to downtown Baghdad and burned the Koran there.

I think it is taking a lot more guts for Obama to not publish the photos than it would have been for him to sit back and let the photos be released. I would rather not find out what might happen if those photos get published than to have the photos come out and then say Obama was irresponsible and reckless to have released them.

Of course everyone is entitled to voice their own opinion. It sure is nice to be living in such a country.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 04 May 2011 01:40 PM 
The American public can take it looking at these so-called "gruesome photos"


That's not the point and has also nothing to do with not releasing the photos.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

releasing the photos could very well have exposed US Servicemen and US Citizens to being murdered all around the world in retribution for the "martyrdom" of OBL.I suspect that will happen either way (and anyway) Jerry. There are already fake photos out there on the Internet. I suspect those could be used just as easily (or new ones created) as propaganda in favor of "retribution" since a large part of the target audience would be people of little technical sophistication.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing more than another step taken in fear along the path of appeasement.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 04 May 2011 02:29 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 04 May 2011 01:40 PM 
The American public can take it looking at these so-called "gruesome photos"


That's not the point and has also nothing to do with not releasing the photos. 
SENATOR Obama wated no time pushing to have the Abu Graib "torture" photos brought out in front of ALL the world to see. My son was fighting in Iraq at that time and I was saying "How can that SOB push to have all those pictures published and put my son at jeopardy WHILE IN a combat zone." This statement is very personal for me. Obama seems to be MORE concerned for middle east "sensitivity" than he was with his political sway during the Iraq War and our own troops safety! Sorry krs, I STILL believe a photo of UBL's dead carcass would be a catharsis for a large percentage of the American public. The rest of the world, who cares!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04 May 2011 02:45 PM 
I suspect that will happen either way (and anyway) Jerry. There are already fake photos out there on the Internet.



This fake photo of BinLaden having been shot and killed has been on the Net for over two years:



What would a photograph now published by the US accomplish?
Absolutely nothing positiv in my opinion, either one believes OBL was killed in that raid or he was not - a picture won't make any difference in what people believe.

Knut 

_I deleted the photo. People can go hunt it up themselves if they wish. We don't need to post it here. - Mod_


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 04 May 2011 03:51 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04 May 2011 02:45 PM 
I suspect that will happen either way (and anyway) Jerry. There are already fake photos out there on the Internet.



This fake photo of BinLaden having been shot and killed has been on the Net for over two years:



What would a photograph now published by the US accomplish?
Absolutely nothing positiv in my opinion, either one believes OBL was killed in that raid or he was not - a picture won't make any difference in what people believe.

Knut 


You have a right to your opinion, I believe, as I do with mine. POINTLESS to discuss further.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Knut 

_I deleted the photo. People can go hunt it up themselves if they wish. We don't need to post it here. - Mod_


The link where I picked up the photo earlier today just disappeared when I tried to go back.

Rather odd....

What I found interesting is that this photo was first published on 29 April 2009, more than two years ago and now I see it on CNN.

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 04 May 2011 03:56 PM 
You have a right to your opinion, I believe, as I do with mine. POINTLESS to discuss further.












Gary,

I wasn't arguing with you, I just posted the photo since Dwight brought it up.

Knut


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04 May 2011 02:45 PM 
releasing the photos could very well have exposed US Servicemen and US Citizens to being murdered all around the world in retribution for the "martyrdom" of OBL.I suspect that will happen either way (and anyway) Jerry. 
Hi Dwight,

I appreciate that and my opinion is just that - my opinion. A large part of me agrees with Gary (especially about the Abu Graib "torture" photos) but then I remember what happened when those Abu Graib "torture" photos were released and the Arab world went nuts (regardless of the fact that Saddam Hussein had done FAR worse to his own people and killed them in the hundreds of thousands). The Arab world went nuts again when that idiot preacher burned the Koran.

As you said "a large part of the target audience would be people of little technical sophistication." In my opinion the real problem lies in the fact that most of the Muslim world live their lives focused on their religion and are willing to die in order to kill anyone they believe is an enemy of their religion. I/we may think they are crazy but those crazies were less than 100 miles from Pakistan's nuclear weapons.

I don't have the answers. If Obama holds the photos back I will support him and if he releases them I will support that as well because after all he is the one who was elected to make that kind of decision and hopefully he is smarter and has access to better intelligence than I do.

Like Gary said, "POINTLESS to discuss further" as we are but spectators to what decisions are going to be made.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I bet it is driving all the right wing crackers nuts that the Kenyan Muslim is the one who was actually able to kill "Osama Bin Laden" (yes spell check is your friend),
but then of course they are already trying to take credit for it


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 04 May 2011 06:08 PM 
I bet it is driving all the right wing crackers nuts that the Kenyan Muslim is the one who was actually able to kill "Osama Bin Laden" (yes spell check is your friend),
but then of course they are already trying to take credit for it 

Nice, Bod, real nice. 56 replies and you start calling out names. Beautiful!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I bet it is driving all the right wing crackers nuts that the Kenyan Muslim is the one who was actually able to kill "Osama Bin Laden" All the conservatives I have heard have congratulated Obama on a gutsy decision and a successful outcome - O'Reilley, Hannity, Giuliani, Rove, and a score of Senators and Congressmen including Michelle Bachmann. Nice try. Now let's keep partisanship out of this please.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Get back to trains folks.


----------

